# DIY grinded hems?



## lasugar (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi there
so I've been googling how I can do grinded hems myself. I LOVE the look of it, it's so edgy.

I read that sanding paper is a tool, and that there are some other tools involved, but thats it.

Does anyone know how the blank supply companies do this process?
So cool, so edgy.

thanks


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Bench grinder or belt grinders work.


----------



## lasugar (Mar 18, 2010)

hmmmmmm sounds doable.

Does anyone here actually do this professionaly>?


----------

